
How to speed up LZ4 decompression - zX41ZdbW
https://habr.com/en/company/yandex/blog/457612/
======
alesapin
Usage of multi-armed bandits for low-level optimizations looks fairly unusual,
I cannot remember any other examples in open-source codebases.

------
kochetovnicolai
Have you considered other integer compression algorithms like
[https://github.com/lemire/FastPFor](https://github.com/lemire/FastPFor)?

